# Lower ab work outs? Anyone?



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm looking for ones that specifically target that "spare tire/muffin top/love handle" region.....aka the hardest part for women to build muscle in 

I can do crunches, and I can do a LOT of them, but sadly they only work out my upper abs. I actually have a little two pack going on, and then it just fades into mush. I practice olympic type weight lifting, and I know my lifts would improve dramatically if I could improve my core!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ironically crunches actually can contribute to a muffin top. If you really want a strong core, pilates is the way to go.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

If you want to strengthen the lower abs you can do some reverse crunches. Another exercise I like to do is to lay flat on the ground with your legs up in a 90 degree angle and also bent at the knees in a 90 degree angle with your feet flat (not pointed). One at a time slowly lower each leg until the foot touches the ground (again the should be flat when doing this) then slowly bring it back up and repeat on other side. I do this for a good 5 minutes. You will feel it the next day. 

If you are simply wanting to loose weight in that area you really will have to do cardio to burn fat. Contrary to what a lot of people think, you can't target one area for fat burn. =\


----------



## tblver (Jul 9, 2011)

Nope, just looking to tone up my core. I do Crossfit 5 days a week, and lift 4 of those days, so my cardio is definitely taken care of. For whatever reason the core is always something that's looked over as a muscle group in the WOD's though. It really sucks because as far as riding goes, I can't post for crap haha.


----------

